# using spleen font in sc console?



## meine (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi,

I read about the new default console font x11-fonts/spleen/ on openBSD. The github page on Spleen has instructions to also use this font on FreeBSD, and I'd like to use this font for both my sc(4) console as in x11/xterm in a GUI environment. But it somehow doesn't work.

From https://www.freshports.org/x11-fonts/spleen/ I learned that Spleen is only usable in a vt(4) environment -- indeed that works on my netbook and my main box with the proper settings.

Could there be a way to make x11-fonts/spleen work in sc(4) as well?

When using `# vidfont` in sc(4), Spleen is listed, but after choosing, I get a "bad font format" in return, although all spleen font files have a .fnt extension.

Spleen also makes x11/xterm refuse to start when `xterm*faceName: spleen:pixelsize=8:antialias=false` is in .Xdefaults.

I copied all spleen-*.fnt files to both /usr/share/vt/fonts/ and /usr/share/syscons/fonts/ and rebooted.

TIA,

PS: I'm using sc(4) to avoid trouble with nvidia, and meanwhile get a decent 1280x1024 resolution.


----------

